# A farewell to Uber



## Jbrow104 (Sep 19, 2016)

After nearly 2 years of driving rideshare I have taken a full time job that is more than fulltime and have to bid farwell to uber/Lyft. Approximately 1100 uber rides and 300 Lyft. 42,000 miles on my vehicle in these 2 years, which includes personal and other work related miles. The most consistent response to my infrequent posts here has been that they are boring. I see no reason to do something that would break that tradition.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jbrow104 said:


> The most consistent response to my infrequent posts here has been that they are boring.


You bragging?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jbrow104 said:


> After nearly 2 years of driving rideshare I have taken a full time job that is more than fulltime and have to bid farwell to uber/Lyft. Approximately 1100 uber rides and 300 Lyft. 42,000 miles on my vehicle in these 2 years, which includes personal and other work related miles. The most consistent response to my infrequent posts here has been that they are boring. I see no reason to do something that would break that tradition.


You can still do it part time


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

They're right you are boring. No insights, observations, regrets, etc.?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

How do you have only 1400 trips after 2 years of driving? I have 3100 after 1.75 years of PART TIME driving. Either you have had a disproportionate share of long trips or you're just not a go getter.

Congrats on the "real" job.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> How do you have only 1400 trips after 2 years of driving? I have 3100 after 1.75 years of PART TIME driving. Either you have had a disproportionate share of long trips or you're just not a go getter.
> 
> Congrats on the "real" job.


I was thinking the same thing, I'm at 2K rides on the year and I've been driving a bus for most of my income.


----------



## Anthonydag (Feb 14, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I'm at 2K rides on the year and I've been driving a bus for most of my income.


Same I'm at 4k in 18 months, and I haven't been very motivated 12 of those lol


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

LOL, I'm at 753 rides in 3.5 yrs...I take unpaid "sabbaticals" from Uber lasting 6 months or more...


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

You guys should be more selective


----------

